# فيديو حوار رائع بين جنين في بطن امه مع الله ( مؤثر جدا )



## jooohne (16 يوليو 2010)

فيديو حوار رائع بين جنين في بطن امه مع الله ( مؤثر جدا ) 






حوار ملىء بالاحاسيس والمشاعر فيها يتسائل الجنين الى الله فهو 
 يجيب بكل حنان وعطف وفى اجاباته الطمانينة والسلام
حمل الفيديو من هنا;

http://i2links.com/3602​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يوليو 2010)

*مش عارفة انزله:smil8:*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 يوليو 2010)

*اللينك لا يعمل*


----------

